# Fill me with Advice



## dilpicklej (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello I am Dylan I am 18 and right outta High School.
I love lighting and it is my passion forever and always
For the record Theater people are some of the coolest people in the world and defnitly the most interesting . 

I am here to Learn about lighting and about what is going on out there in the world. 
I have a pretty decent amount of experience but I would love so much more.

In High School I like most others was Involved with just about everything in theater. I was one of our main builders and contributors to our sets but when it comes down to it it takes everyone to make it happen. Out of everything i did I loved Lighting the most and all aspects of it. 

My school was very small but we were very proud of our Theater program not only because of our beautiful 700 seating auditorium but also because our teacher was experienced in every field and there was no one else just him so he did everything the nice thing was we had a small school so we got everything we could get out of him. 

I got involved with a Light company. The Lighting Guy is the name and it has been a great experince but it is a Freelance thing and I almost never work I dont even know if I am still working with them and I want to do so much more than that. 

I have not started college but I am planning on it next semester the thing that gets me is everyone I have talked to says that college is no good the only thing it will get you is experience but the degree dosn't matter its who and what you know that counts and it just makes me second guess rather i should even go to college for that? That is my biggest and main concern so anybody who has feedback or advice on this subject I will be more than willing to listen.

Thanks for listening and I am looking forward to this experience.


----------



## NickJones (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to CB!
Great to have another young enthusiastic LX geek like myself! Bit of stuff on here for you about different collages, maybe get involved with your local theatre groups, a great way to get started working big time, say yes to almost every gig you get offered!
Be sure to ask as many questions as you like, but just make sure you search to check they haven't already been asked, and if you can help out, do! It's a great resource and every day I log off with more knowledge than when I logged on!
Check back every day and your mind will be filled with the techie goodness that is Controlbooth!
Nick


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to CB! We are happy to have you as part of the community and hopefully you will find us a useful resource.

As for your college question, yes, there are many topics about going to college, and some are very current, so try a little searching. Also, if you have the opportunity to go to college, you should go. First off, the time you spend in college may be some of the best in your life. While it is true that a lot of work in theatre can come from who you know, if you go to a school with a good theatre program it will really increase who you know as many schools have great alumni networks that are willing to help out other alums.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## dilpicklej (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate it very much icewolf08 and NickJones


----------

